# T5 lighting options



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm considering upgrading the lighting on my 75 gal tank from 100w of NO T5 to 4x T5HO tubes (with decent reflectors).

Before the forum crashed, somebody mentioned that there was a company in the states that made T5 assemblies that where in the same class as the TEK units. Does anybody remember who they where?

I remember looking through their company site and it was really reasonable...


----------

